# Epson PJ calculator mount distance!!



## kwalitystuff (Nov 12, 2012)

Folks...
The Epson projector calculator tells me my Epson 5030UB projecting to a 120" screen needs to basically be in the *center of the screen*. This is a 4' drop for the most part...

*IS THIS RIGHT?*

All other projectors I have used I was able to mount the projector near the height of the top of screen.

Am I missing something with the Epson 5030UB?? I do not want to have my projector hanging 4 feet down from the ceiling HELP!!

http://www.epson.com/alf_upload/landing/distance-calculator/ 

Note: 8' tall ceiling / 120" diagonal fixed screen


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Your projector has ample lens shift. It is not required to mount as you describe. This reminds me of the pitfalls of DIY system design, rather than seeking assistance from a trained, experienced, professional. Consumers frequently make assumptions based on faulty information they picked up from who knows where, or a lack of understanding of basic fundamentals. They often don't even know what questions to ask. After 18 years in the custom install business, and monitoring these forums, I can assure you there are plenty of DIY home theater systems in the field with serious oversights in the design that affect performance.

That Epson online calculator is a bit clunky. There is a button option that toggles between no lens shift engaged and with lens shift on the calculator. Which mode did you have the calculator in?


----------



## kwalitystuff (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback Alan... I had that button (for lens shift) turned off. I had built a previous home theater with an Optoma projector and the online calculator showed the the lens should be near the height of the top of the screen.

When I run the calculator, all other (non Epson Powerlite) projectors look appropriate, but the Powerlite's all show mid screen height. 

I'm still confused because I don't want to use the lens shift to compensate for 3.5 feet.

I'm thinking I will hit Epson Support.


----------

